# What Happened To The Outbacks?



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Went to the RV show this weekend to browse the latest the industry has to offer. There were several Outbacks on display and I must say I was quite dissappointed in what I saw. It seems that many of the signature Outback features have been eliminated. The one piece propane/battery cover is gone and has been replaced by the industry standard propane bottle cover. The molded, integrated sink and counter top is gone. This is replaced with the standard formica countertop and a plastic sink and edge trim (both in the bathroom and the kitchen). The molded tabletop is gone, replaced by formica. The porcelain toilet is gone (except for the Sydney) and has been replaced by the industry standard plastic toilet. The outdoor kitchen was only on the Sydneys.

Even more concerning was the build quality. The trailers looked average at best with many fit and finish issues. Trim was sloppy, doors crooked, sink and countertop colors did not match, etc. Not just one trailer, but all of them I looked at. I honestly would not trade my current Outback for a new one straight across the table. It was that bad.

I always thought I would be an Outbacker for life, but I think I need to re-evaluate that position. If I were buying a trailer today, it would not be an Outback.

Any thoughts or comments?

DAN


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we thought the same thing today when we were at a show!! Glad we bought last year!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

we went to the Hershey show last year and went straight to the 09 Outbacks. looked around, then back to the Outbacks. and left as a SOB owner.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We've already picked Arctic Fox model we want for our next trailer. Nothing Outback has right now is really interesting to us now. Also I was very impressed with the quality of the Arctic Fox. My OB was okay in terms of quality and had the perfect floorplan for us at the time. But as some have noted they seem to be becoming just like all the other budget models. When we get ready to buy the next trailer we'll look at the new Outbacks but I'd be surprised if we buy one.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Its such a shame. When we bought our Outback we really felt like we had a camper that many envied and was a cut above the rest (within its price range). I haven't seen any new ones in person but the pictures don't look promising. It sounds like all the standard features on my Outback are now only available on the Sydney Editions. I would say I'd hold judgement until after our local RV shows but the only Outback dealer around doesn't even participate in the rv shows here.







I can say for sure though, we absolutely, positively, with no doubt whatsoever love our Outback and we'll always be an Outbacker!









Brad


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't say I blame them though, if they can cut the costs of the unique items like the counter tops to keep costs down and still sell units that's what its going to take in the current economy. I'm sad they dropped the molded LP covers, but again its a cost cutting move I'd bet. For now so much of the market is going to be focused on the smaller/lighter units, until the new buyers realize they want more room. Keystone seems to be weathering the storm better then some others. I'm hearing rumors from people in the fiberglass industry that Fleetwood isn't looking good at all.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> we went to the Hershey show last year and went straight to the 09 Outbacks. looked around, then back to the Outbacks. and left as a SOB owner.


We went to the Hershey show last year and after checking out all the "other brands" we went back to the outbacks. We purchased an '09 250RS and are quite happy with it. Since Gilligan is a member of this forum, I guess he must have went back to keystone and told keystone our concerns. I have noted that some of the issues disussed here, have been addressed in the newer outbacks. As far as cabinet colors, propane covers, etc....I like our outback! - it provides a means for us to move up to a TT affordably, and continue enjoying our favorite sport - camping!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got done looking at all of the 5th wheelers that Keystone offers and really didn't see anything that excited me. Several years ago Everest had a 5er with a sunken living room with doors to it that we both fell in love with, but that's no longer offered. OB has a couple of 5ers that are interesting, but I don't know if they would be livable. Thankfully or OB is still in good shape and still meets our needs so we don't have to worry about it. I would be interested in look at some of the newer models but there is no place close that carries more than 1 or 2 models.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The product quality has surely gone down over the last couple of years and thus we have something else.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

it's all about the bottom line. and for many companies that line is getting mighty low.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Seems like to me if I knew that things were getting tight, I'd make sure my product quality beat all the others to make sure I was the one to get the sales that WERE out there. But that's just how I do things


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh I don't think it is all the economy. I noticed a difference between by 2004 and when we started looking for our next trailer in 2007. Features missing, no single bunk floorplans, and the overall feel of the units seemed lower. Drove us to a different trailer as well.

I really think it was a situation where Lite-way was doing it right, but after Keystone bought them out, the bean counters slowly got their way and everything was cheapened to make the bottom line brighter. Has happened to alot of other products as well.

I think they are a good trailer for the money, just don't seem to stand out like they used to.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I can say for sure though, we absolutely, positively, with no doubt whatsoever love our Outback and we'll always be an Outbacker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I was a bit harsh in my original assessment, however, the things that attracted me to the Outback are no longer being offered. The only thing that sets the Outback apart from any other trailer is the white cabinets. Other than that, an Outback of today is no different than any other low end trailer. I guess maybe the aluminum frame, but I would assume this will be the next thing to go.

I love my current Outback and always thought I would just buy another when it came time to upgrade, maybe a Sydney fiver. However, I can see no reason to buy another Outback over any other trailer on the market. When I am in the market for a new trailer, I will seriously consider other models.

DAN


----------

